# What about driving while having DP?



## 2deepathinker

Hello! I am wondering how many of you have trouble at all with driving a car if your depersonalization is strong. Sometimes I feel out of my body during driving, and even though I know deep down I am in control of the car, because I don't feel things are real, I get scared of losing control of the car. If I think too much about it while driving, I wind up panicking and having to pull over. I kind of avoid driving, but I really don't want the DP to get in the way of my independence. Does anyone have any tricks on driving while having DP. Thanks!


----------



## Infinitevoid

Happens to me. I space out so hard that I've had a couple close calls.


----------



## codeblue213

yes, driving is the worst thing to do when DP is bad. I get real anxious. and if I get stuck in traffic, I have a severe panic attack.


----------



## sirreal

Funny, I was just about to create a post with this subject. I often don't feel comfortable driving, especially at night. For some reason the glare from head/tail lights really bothers me at night. But I have to say, I still think I am a better driver than many people on the road.


----------



## FoXS

i get stressed easily. but i won't let take the stress control of me. i listen to music when i drive so i feel more comfortable. and i drive risky so that i notice by myself that i have still the control of the car. then the bad feelings go away.


----------



## insaticiable

I have had to give up driving as a result of the DP. I feel so spaced out and not ''with it'' that im afraid ill end up hitting someone or getting into an accident. I just dont want to put my life or the lives of others in danger. But how long is this DP going to last for me to know when i can resume driving? I think if I do decide to drive again, i need to start slow and drive to close places, so as to not overwhelm myself.


----------



## rob35235

I can usually "make it", but when I get stuck at lights or in lots of traffic, I panic until I start moving again. I HATE red lights. I only drive about once a month now, to the therapist. I don't leave the house much.


----------



## 2deepathinker

rob35235 said:


> I can usually "make it", but when I get stuck at lights or in lots of traffic, I panic until I start moving again. I HATE red lights. I only drive about once a month now, to the therapist. I don't leave the house much.


This is the worst part for me as well. I used to enjoy the red lights. I almost run them, and wonder if I will get a ticket one day. I hate to sit at red lights as well! I also don't drive very often. It sucks, because there was a time where I enjoyed driving. I take the bus, or have to rely on other people and not everyone understands.


----------



## AutumnFalls

I never got my license because of DP. I have a learners (allows me to drive with someone in passenger seat), but I don't trust myself driving enough to get my license. Not to mention the test itself causes my dp to get worse and pretty awful panic attacks. I've driven for short periods of time while DP, but I don't really trust myself driving.


----------



## grues0me

Interesting:

I also have major troubles driving at night, especially with the red backlights. Also, i had 2 minor accidents, silly things because of my lack
of attention. Once i was driving backwards, hitting a street light. Thinking of it, i should have seen it, but i must have been spaced out.

Another time i was hit by my closing garage door, even though there is a big red waring light when it closes...emberassing.


----------



## Speechless

especially at night on the freeway. I don't know how I'm going to do it during the summer when I have class. I'm used to it though.

Supermarkets are the worst for me!!!!!!! I literally feel like I'm going to get lost and pass out right there.


----------



## Minerva8979

I'm sad for you who have had to cut our driving, but I guess it's for the best just until your symptoms improve, and I wish you luck.

I noticed right away that driving was difficult. I've thought to myself often, "I'm so glad my robot-self is driving the car, because I feel like a little girl sitting in the lap of the driver." lol. The factors that aggrivate my DP, like eating right and getting enough sleep, definitely affect how well I can drive with it. So I suggest improving those things in your life if you haven't already tried that. It makes me drive a lot better to not be worn out.


----------



## 2deepathinker

Minerva8979 said:


> I'm sad for you who have had to cut our driving, but I guess it's for the best just until your symptoms improve, and I wish you luck.
> 
> I noticed right away that driving was difficult. I've thought to myself often, "I'm so glad my robot-self is driving the car, because I feel like a little girl sitting in the lap of the driver." lol. The factors that aggrivate my DP, like eating right and getting enough sleep, definitely affect how well I can drive with it. So I suggest improving those things in your life if you haven't already tried that. It makes me drive a lot better to not be worn out.


I love your description of feeling like a little girl in the lap of your robot self! Great visual! I need to imagine that my robot self is very capable, even though the little girl is scared of losing control. I also like your down to earth approach to helping the DP. I am going to keep those in mind.


----------



## Minerva8979

lol these things are strange but true.


----------



## chicomary

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and, while I haven't been officially diagnosed with DP, I am almost certain this is what I have. I have had this feeling like I'm not in control my entire life and call it "dizzy spells" (although I'm not technically dizzy). I am so relieved to have finally found something that sounds like what I have, because it's impossible to explain to people! I hate driving and only drive when I have to because I get panic attacks when I drive and then I get the feeling like I'm not in control and I'm not really here. It seems if I crank the AC and make myself really cold, that seems to help, but does anyone have any ideas how to cope with DP? I'm not rich and don't have the money to go see a psychiatrist (or whatever I'd have to do to get treated for it). It is so frustrating. This disease seems to come in waves, where for a while, I won't have any trouble driving, and then for a while, I'll have all sorts of trouble (like now). Night time driving is the worst for me.


----------

